# Neuer-USB 3.0-Chip von Via Technologies



## magic 007 (27. Mai 2010)

endlich bekommt der nec mal konkurenz
Die vier möglichen usb 3.0 ports find ich sehr gut, weil mal ehrlich man wird mehr als 2 geräte(die auch usb3 unterstützen) anschließen wollen!


----------



## INU.ID (27. Mai 2010)

Wie is das eigentlich, teilen sich alle 2 (NEC) bzw 4 Steckplätze die USB3-Bandbreite?


----------



## P@tC@sh (27. Mai 2010)

Warte auf X68


----------



## helladmin (27. Mai 2010)

@INU.ID
Jeder Port hat volle Bandbreite, die sich die daran angeschlossenen Geräte teilen.

VIA macht einen guten Schritt mir 4 Ports. 
Aber ob VIA NEC Marktanteile abgraben kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Ich 15 (27. Mai 2010)

helladmin schrieb:


> @INU.ID
> Aber ob VIA NEC Marktanteile abgraben kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Ich glaube schon, wenn man 100% Marktanteil hat, kann man nur Anteile verlieren


Schön das man mal wieder was von VIA hört, jetzt muss nur noch der Preis stimmen.


----------



## helladmin (27. Mai 2010)

100% ist falsch, es gibt noch Symwave und Genesys.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (27. Mai 2010)

Alles pillepalle, spätestens Ende 2011 werden die Boards wahrscheinlich nur noch USB 3 haben. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie lange es dauert, bis die ersten Gehäuse auf USB 3 umstellen. 
Wer will schon jedesmall rumkraxeln um an die Ports zu kommen.


----------



## helladmin (27. Mai 2010)

Die ersten Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 sind doch schon seit über einem Monat erhältlich und täglich werden es mehr.


----------



## Monstermoe (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass bald mal interner USB 3.0 Anschluss kommt.


----------



## Spiczek (27. Mai 2010)

helladmin schrieb:


> Die ersten Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 sind doch schon seit über einem Monat erhältlich und täglich werden es mehr.



Hättest du ein paar Beispiele bitte?


----------



## helladmin (27. Mai 2010)

Cooler Master präsentiert das neue "Flagschiff" HAF-X mit USB 3.0 | Allround-PC.com

Hardwareluxx - Lian Li PC-A77F: Big-Tower-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 *Update*


----------



## SmileMonster (27. Mai 2010)

Ist dich meist kein Ding die Gehäuse umzubastel. Ein klein wenig Handwerkliches Geschick vorrausgesetzt. Also ich werd nicht nur wegen USB3 nen neues Gehäuse kaufen.
MfG Smile


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (27. Mai 2010)

Schön dass USB 3.0 so langsam in die Gänge kommt ich will endlich mehr Speed mit USB


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Mai 2010)

wenn jetzt noch intel endlich einsehen würde, dass die chipsätze einen usb-3.0 controller vertragen können,
steht usb nichts mehr im weg 

aber schön, dass es endlich Konkurrenz für NEC gibt,
dann werden wir demnächst sicher mehr und billigere USB-geräte sehen


----------



## Tommes_83 (27. Mai 2010)

Krawallschachtel schrieb:


> Alles pillepalle, spätestens Ende 2011 werden die Boards wahrscheinlich nur noch USB 3 haben. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie lange es dauert, bis die ersten Gehäuse auf USB 3 umstellen.
> Wer will schon jedesmall rumkraxeln um an die Ports zu kommen.



Ganz meine Meinung. Mir reichen die 2 hinteren 3.0 Anschlüsse. Meine Maus und Tastatur brauchen kein 3.0 ! Aber wenn ich vorne am Gehäuse mal ne externe Festplatte anschliessen will, da wird es dann interessant. Wobei, ich habe jetzt 4xUSB2.0 Front in einem 3,5" Schacht, und sowas wird es dann ja wohl auch für USB3.0 geben. 30€ ... und der Umbau kann beginnen.


----------



## Meza100 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich komm immernoch mit meinen USB 2.0 Standart aus XD Maus braucht kein 3.0 und die alte Tastatur läuft immernoch über PS/2 XD
Aber ich finds gut, dass jetzt bald mal ne Karte mit 4 (!!!) USB 3.0 anschlüssen rauskommt. Da wirds ja noch interessanter 
Einbaun und dann einfach nen Kabel dran liegen lassen und bei Bedarf mitm Cardreader oder externe Festplatte befüttern  Wozu die Front dazu benutzen ?


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Mai 2010)

Krawallschachtel schrieb:


> Alles pillepalle, spätestens Ende 2011 werden die Boards wahrscheinlich nur noch USB 3 haben.
> Wer will schon jedesmall rumkraxeln um an die Ports zu kommen.


jo oder halt gleich umstellen..für mich war mit dem X58-UD7 die gelegenheit Wakü und USB3.0 auf einem Board zu haben


The-Suffering-Clone schrieb:


> Schön dass USB 3.0 so langsam in die Gänge kommt ich will endlich mehr Speed mit USB


es freut mich immer wieder mit 50 mb/s zu kopieren..wobei hier meine USB Platte der limitierende Faktor ist..


Meza100 schrieb:


> Ich komm immernoch mit meinen USB 2.0 Standart aus XD Maus braucht kein 3.0 und die alte Tastatur läuft immernoch über PS/2 XD


dann wird es Zeit zu na neuen Tastatur..und ich sage dann auch willkommen im zwanzigsten Jahrhundert!


----------



## Tommes_83 (27. Mai 2010)

Meza100 schrieb:


> ... Aber ich finds gut, dass jetzt bald mal ne Karte mit 4 (!!!) USB 3.0 anschlüssen rauskommt. Da wirds ja noch interessanter
> Einbaun und dann einfach nen Kabel dran liegen lassen und bei Bedarf mitm Cardreader oder externe Festplatte befüttern  Wozu die Front dazu benutzen ?



Ich nutze 2,5" Externe Festplatten, weil die transportabler sind. Bei USB-Verlängerungen gibt es manchmal Probleme mit der Spannungsversorgung. 3,5" Platten sind mir zu gross. Die wären dann nur stationär im Einsatz und da kann ich mir gleich ne interne holen.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bräucht höchstens en USB 3.0 Hub, die 5Gbit bekomm ich mit 2,5" platten eh net ausgereizt un mit em Hub machts auch sinn^^


----------



## helladmin (28. Mai 2010)

Mainboards brauchen nur noch USB 3.0 Ports, intern wie extern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich, teilen sich alle 2 (NEC) bzw 4 Steckplätze die USB3-Bandbreite?



Bei den vier weiß ich nichts, aber bei den bisherigen Doppel-Port-USB-Controllern hat der Controller afaik nur die einfache Bandbreite. Aber solange die Dinger über 1x PCIe2 angebunden sind, sind sowieso nicht mehr als 500 MB/s drin, war nicht sonderlich weit über den ~400MB/s liegt, die eine USB3 Leitung in der Praxis schaffen soll.


----------

